# Take survey and Sitka will donate to conservation



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Take Sitkas survey and they will donate $2 to the conservation organization of your choice.

http://bit.ly/End_of_Year

I commend them for this, what a great company.


----------



## Ben 10 (Apr 24, 2015)

Doesn't take that long and is kinda fun


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Easy $2 contribution. Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I did it! but no doubt the survey is designed to really specialize a light zip up pullover in the 400-500 dollar range!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome and went RMEF.


----------

